# Who's going to Anthrocon?



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 5, 2019)

It's my first furry convention(sadly my suit won't be ready in time) and I'm hoping to meet a lot of awesome people. Luckily it's within fairly easy driving distance for me. So who's planning to be there?


----------



## Keita Lemur (May 27, 2019)

Im going, splitting a room with someone else from here. Its gonna be my first fur con, been to other ones but never specifically a fur one. No fursuit for me either but I have ears and tail and Im about to start practicing lemur face paint for it. I also got some clothes for a "costume" but its super secret until I get there! I too am looking forward to meeting people, thats the best part!


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 27, 2019)

I'm going to try to make it, driving around 10 hours all the way from Iowa, oh boy. Going to be my second time at AC and fourth time at a fur con altogether. Trying to get into the artist alley this year.

No suit for me either, but I have a hat with maned wolf ears!


----------



## VaeLa (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd year going; I'll be easy to spot in the alley. Lot's of prepping to do this month! :9
Will be suiting and taking commissions the majority of the time. 
Adrenaline really keeps me very active throughout the con, spending quality time with friends new and old!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 1, 2019)

VaeLa said:


> 3rd year going; I'll be easy to spot in the alley. Lot's of prepping to do this month! :9
> Will be suiting and taking commissions the majority of the time.
> Adrenaline really keeps me very active throughout the con, spending quality time with friends new and old!


Ahh! If I hadn't already commissioned my suit with MadebyMuttmix, I'd totally check yours out!


----------



## Neato_Nikito (Jun 6, 2019)

I'll be there with a friend of mine! It's both of our first time going to a furcon. Super excited! Sadly I dont have a suit yet, but I'll probably wear cat ears or something lol.


----------



## Oligarchy (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm going with a few people from my uni

It'll be my first con


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2019)

I am~!


----------



## Aznig (Jun 19, 2019)

I’ll likely be stopping in!


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 28, 2019)

I am!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 28, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I am!


OMG! The apple-bottomed foxxo is gonna be there, too? owo


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 28, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OMG! The apple-bottomed foxxo is gonna be there, too? owo



Yup! OWO. Was literally a last minute decision!


----------



## Scylo (Jun 30, 2019)

Jealous of all


----------



## Keita Lemur (Jul 7, 2019)

Scylo said:


> Jealous of all



I just got home, missed the last day since I didn't know there was a full day of stuff on Sunday and its a 9 hour drive for me. Next year totally staying until Monday. Right now I've got the post-con depression and I already miss the people in our group.

Super fun con though since the venue is huge and there were lots of rooms for the panels and such and a giant space for the dealers den.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This was my get up for this year. Was going for 90s lemur guy, vintage JNCOS, chain wallet, Skinny Puppy concert t-shirt that's too big and my Chuck Taylors. Got tons of ideas for my sona after seeing all the great suits that I saw this weekend. 





Also some drunk guys I shared an elevator with gave me a beer while asking about the con and what animal I was, lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> It's my first furry convention(sadly my suit won't be ready in time) and I'm hoping to meet a lot of awesome people. Luckily it's within fairly easy driving distance for me. So who's planning to be there?


As you know, I was there. "Jamie Foxworthy" was on my ID badge. If you saw a fat dude with really long hair and a blue Chevrolet cap with a pride pin on it, it was me.


----------



## Alison Savros (Jul 12, 2019)

Well we all know it's definitely not me because I'm in Alaska. ;u;
The closest convention to me is Fur-Eh in Canada and I don't have a passport. TuT


----------

